# LR/MOGRIFY 2 installation error



## creativeedge (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi there all, 

I am new to the forum and hope that someone could PLEASE help me, I am trying to download LR/Mogrify 2 but I can't seem to get it right. 

I am running Windows 7 on my machine, I have installed ImageMagick without any problem. I have downloaded LR/Mogrify, but when I try to unzip the folder I get an error stating that the zip folder is invalid. I have deleted and downloaded again. After the 4th time I have decided to post on the forum. I have even emailed the supplier myself and was informed to re-download, which I did, but still no luck. 

I am so desperate seeing that I need to give images to a client but I really would like to put my watermark on. I am desperate could someone please help?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Although I already have Mogrify installed, I just re-downloaded the zip file and extracted the contents without a problem. So can you confirm you are downloading from here? Assuming yes, how are you trying to unzip the contents? I simply right-click on the zip package and choose "Extract All"....is that what you are doing?


----------



## creativeedge (Mar 17, 2012)

Dear Jim, 

Thank you very much for your reply. I download from the site you recommended, I right click on the icon and "save As" Previously I have also tried to double click and "save as" the download then starts and a zip folder appears on my desktop. I then right click the zip folder, on right click of the folder I get an error sayind the zip folder is invalid. 

It is so frustrating!


----------



## creativeedge (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi there, 

Thanks for taking the time to reply to me. Okay so here is what I do: 

1. Download ImageMagick from http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php I have downloaded the ImageMagick-6.7.6-0-Q16-windows-dll.exe FTP folder. (I am not sure whether this is the right version), installed and Icon appeared on my desktop, then 
2. I went to http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrmogrify2.php doubled clicked the LR/Mogrify 2 icon on the right selected "save as" and saved the Zip folder to my desktop. I then tried to unzip the folder with windows own unzip and I get the following errror: windows can not open the folder ... invalid zip folder

I dont know what to do anymore. Please help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't quite understand what you are doing when you say that you "right click on the icon and Save As"? When you go to the link that I gave you you should get this screen, and you should *single left click *on the download button that I've outlined in red:





Depending on your browser, you'll then get asked if you want to open or download the file. This is what I get using Firefox:



I select 'Save', click OK and the download commences and is stored in my default Downloads folder. When complete I then right-click on the zip file and select "Extract All".

If that isn't working for you I can only conclude that there's something odd with your setup which will need to be investigated.


----------

